# Who needs spices? Free shipping today and tomorrow.



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 2, 2019)

Someone said recently that it wasn't easy to find marjoram. (Was that you, *msmofet*?) Well, *The Spice House* is offering free shipping on ANY size order today and tomorrow only.

Free is good. And, in case you aren't familiar with "The Spice House", so are the spices. The people who run it are the daughter and son-in-law of the original Penzeys founder, while "Penzeys" online and in stores is the son of the founders. If you like Penzeys, you'll like The Spice House - and now is a good time to check them out. Many of their blends are the same ones offered by Penzeys with a different name. They also have a few herbs and spices I don't remember seeing elsewhere. And, item for item, I usually find their price to be a tad lower than Penzeys.

To get free shipping, use the promo code *MARJORAM19*.

Happy shopping!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 2, 2019)

That's cool, even if I won't be ordering any spices online.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks. I just ordered some Madagascar vanilla beans. There was no indiction at any point as to whether they are in stock, or not. I hope I didn't just throw away money. But, i got free shipping!

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 2, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Thanks. I just ordered some Madagascar vanilla beans. There was no indiction at any point as to whether they are in stock, or not. I hope I didn't just throw away money. *But, i got free shipping!
> *
> CD




Casey, I thought the free shipping was just for the Marjoram that I don't want or need. You got free shipping for the vanilla with or without the Marjoram?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 2, 2019)

Wow, I can't believe the price of vanilla beans  I know they've gone way up in the last few years, but WOW. I bought 10 beans for $25 a few years ago.

Thanks for mentioning this, CG. I used the last of my sumac the other day.


----------



## Foodgenie (Feb 2, 2019)

Thank you!  I hadn't been able to find Ceylon cinnamon and my grandson has allergies with anything else.  I got it ordered with free shipping.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 2, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Casey, I thought the free shipping was just for the Marjoram that I don't want or need. You got free shipping for the vanilla with or without the Marjoram?



Yes, that code works for any order. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Feb 2, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Wow, I can't believe the price of vanilla beans  I know they've gone way up in the last few years, but WOW. I bought 10 beans for $25 a few years ago.
> 
> Thanks for mentioning this, CG. I used the last of my sumac the other day.



Yes, but I am going to use them for Vanilla Extract for my mom, close friends, and good customers (well, their wives, to be honest). So, I am okay with the price. 

Since I rarely bake, I will probably use very little, if any of the extract myself. But, good customers really appreciate when you make them something -- much more than buying them something. My homemade Vanilla extract only goes to a select group of customers. Ones that I know will genuinely love it. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 2, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Yes, that code works for any order.
> 
> CD




Thanks Casey. I've been wanting their special Ratatouille seasoning because I enjoy the dish often, and it sounds perfect. 

I've dealt with them in the past, and it's a good outfit.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 2, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Yes, but I am going to use them for Vanilla Extract for my mom, close friends, and good customers (well, their wives, to be honest). So, I am okay with the price.
> 
> Since I rarely bake, I will probably use very little, if any of the extract myself. But, good customers really appreciate when you make them something -- much more than buying them something. My homemade Vanilla extract only goes to a select group of customers. Ones that I know will genuinely love it.
> 
> CD


I wasn't commenting on your choice to buy it - just my surprise at how much the price has gone up. I'm sure the recipients will appreciate it.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 2, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I wasn't commenting on your choice to buy it - just my surprise at how much the price has gone up. I'm sure the recipients will appreciate it.



We are cool GG. I never thought that you were commenting on my choice to buy it. You are 100-percent right about the current price of Madagascar vanilla -- it is way more than it used to be. I wish I could get it for the old prices. My post was basically saying, "Yeah, it sucks, but I did it anyway." 

CD


----------



## Caslon (Feb 3, 2019)

Reading this thread just reminded me to check all my spices exp. dates. I haven't used some in a long time.

I bet some last years after their exp. date.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 3, 2019)

Caslon said:


> Reading this thread just reminded me to check all my spices exp. dates. I haven't used some in a long time.
> 
> I bet some last years after their exp. date.



My experience is that many spices do last a long time, but how long you want to go with any particular spice depends on how essential that spice is to the flavor of a particular food. 

What does that mean? Ummm, well... to me, if a particular spice is just one of many spices in a dish where you probably won't taste it anyway, I am willing to go with older spices. But, if the spice in question is the primary flavor in a particular dish, I want to use the freshest possible. 

And yes, I have found that some spices age better than others. Of course, I haven't written down any of those observations. 

You just brought up a possible new thread. _*What spices last longer than others?*_

I can't afford to keep nothing but the freshest spices in my pantry. I'm assuming others here can't either. Maybe we can share what lasts longest, and shortest. 

CD


----------



## Caslon (Feb 3, 2019)

I keep some spices that I haven't used in 3 years after the expiration date.   I threw away a couple of them today.
One of them had almost solidified, I couldn't shake the bottle to loosen up the contents.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 3, 2019)

Caslon said:


> I keep some spices that I haven't used in 3 years after the expiration date.   I threw away a couple of them today.
> One of them had almost solidified, I couldn't shake the bottle to loosen up the contents.



Yeah, I have to admit that I have thrown away a few jars of rock solid spices. I don't know how anyone can keep nothing but the freshest spices unless you own a restaurant, where you use them by the bottle, or you work on Wall Street. 

I do the best I can to keep my pantry fresh, but at some point, by budget says, "NO." 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 3, 2019)

Spices last longer than herbs. Although some say your should toss you herbs every six months, others point out that since they are generally harvested once a year, that should be good for storage, too. I've used herbs that are as old as three (or, maybe, older). I give them a sniff test, then sniff some crushed. They usually release an aroma when you crush them. If not, then I replace.

Spices? I probably have some I bought when we first moved here.  Nah, probably not that old! But closed up tight in glass or tin, stored in a dark place, they're still aromatic.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 3, 2019)

If a spice or herb is no longer aromatic, the flavor is gone also in my experience. Heating some spices and herbs can also bring back some flavor to the dish. For example, when making a Mexican dish, I always add my cumin and Mexican oregano just before sauteing the onions in oil.


----------

